# Hi I am looking for a TEFL job in Singapore



## kushal_p_pathak (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi
I have just completed a course in TEFL with ITTT (International TEFL Teacher Training). I have a Bachelor's degree in Science & I am a non-native speaker possessing exceptional skills in English language.I am looking for a job in Singapore. Although I have no prior experience I am sure make the best use of my talent & recently learned skills to optimum.If anyone is interested kindly reply.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Singapore is one of the hardest places to get ESL work, as the local people usually attend school in English and don't need to attend ESL classes. It is regareded by Asians as an English-speaking country, and so there are people who come there to study English. I met a couple of Japanese students there, and they chose it because it has a reputation for safety and is much cheaper than Japan or going to England, Australia, or the US.


----------

